# Promoting/Selling at music festivals.



## statc (Mar 31, 2006)

I was thinking of printing about 1000 fliers and going out to a music festival and passing them out to get the word out. Anyone try this approach before and have any tips?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Check your local laws. Some places have rules against passing out flyers/bills or leafleting cars.

If your target market is there, who knows, it may be worth getting an actual vendor booth there.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

Alot of music festivals sell booths where you can sell your stuff. I think that you would be better off selling the shirts out of a booth than handing out a flyer for a website. 

People will likely throw the flyers away, or loose them. I dont think you would convert that many sales. In direct mail, where you send mail to a targeted demographic, the average is 1% responce. In an untargeted advertising technique like that I think out of 1000, you may pick up a few sales if youre lucky. Like Rodney said though, if the demographic at the festival matches your demographic, it might be worth the while.

If you need flyers, I bought some from www.artandadvertising.com/flyerprice.html . 2500 for $180 was a good price, and the flyers looked good too.


----------



## statc (Mar 31, 2006)

Nice thanks. I'll contact the promoter/venue and see if I can get a booth.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Contact the organizers of the events. I just signed up the Coloma Blues Live festival yesterday. I picked up a book called Blues festival Guide that list every (almost I am sure) event for coming year. I think if you did pass out flyer's you will probably spend the day removing them while your being escorted by their security. I also got an email asking for tees for another event for the same day, different city. i am on a roll.


----------



## Kristee (Jul 13, 2006)

I went to bonnaroo in TN the last few summers, there are a lot of vendors there selling all types of things, this year I only saw a few people with t-shirts they designed, but it looked like they were doing pretty well, They did have some awesome shirts... I hope to be functioning for next year


----------

